# Maximus IV Extreme-Z68 problem



## fullinfusion (Feb 2, 2012)

*Maximus IV Extreme-Z68 problem fixed*

I think ASUS is having issues. The last 3 different mobo's I've had turned out to have problems and needed RMA. This Maximus is giving me usb over voltage warnings... Asus say it's a circuit issue and time for a cross trade 

What do you guys think?







All I have plugged in is the key board and mouse. Oh and the extension cables for the front panel USB 3.0

The guy I talked to didn't seem to know his ass from a hole in the ground. 
Any body know of a fix? All in all everything works fine but the msg pops up every once and a while.


*FIXED AND HERE'S HOW*

Guide to updating usb 3.0 drivers & firmware

    For any one with a NEC/Renesas USB 3.0 Issue there are two solutions not yet available from Asus.

    1) Update to current driver first here:http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...80&lang=eng&wapkw=(USB3_allOS_2.1.19.0_PV.exe

 2) Update Firmware from here: http://www.station-drivers.com/page/renesas.htm Download the Firmware Version 3.0.2.8.0.8 & 4.0.1.5.0.2 (Windows 32 & 64bits) dated 20/08/11 remove any devices conected to the 3.0 ports and for some reason needs to be run in compatibility mode win xp sp2. worked fine for me.

A big thanks to Digmeahole from the Republic of gamers for the solution.


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 2, 2012)

Silly question but have you tried a different BIOS?


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 2, 2012)

there is only 3 bios's and yes I have.


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 2, 2012)

Asus support is practically non existant so i doubt you'll get much help from them, have you tried their contact # 905 370 2787 at least you wouldn't have to wait 2 week's for email response. You get the same pop-up from all USB port's? I'm assuming MOBO/chipset driver's are up to date. Good luck!


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 2, 2012)

Glad it's working out for ya! Hopefully you don't run into any more issue's


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 2, 2012)

so far its working, Im going to leave the system up all day and see what happens. but if ya read the link I posted for the fix You see the guy's point about asus needing to get there shit together.


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 2, 2012)

Just have a look in their forum's to see just how out of order thier shit is! 3yrs trying to get my Xonar HDAV functioning 100% still no go, they say it's firmware/driver issue so i said fine get your coder's working on it! How they can release product's without proper software is beyond me, i have threatened a lawsuit against them for this and am awaiting a response. Oddly enough the standard Xonar card's function as advertised


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 3, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> Just have a look in their forum's to see just how out of order thier shit is! 3yrs trying to get my Xonar HDAV functioning 100% still no go, they say it's firmware/driver issue so i said fine get your coder's working on it! How they can release product's without proper software is beyond me, i have threatened a lawsuit against them for this and am awaiting a response. Oddly enough the standard Xonar card's function as advertised


Yup I've heard stories like that before. Im sure glad I have the number now to the Canadian division. At least things get answered and problems solved this side of the line quick quick


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 3, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> Yup I've heard stories like that before. Im sure glad I have the number now to the Canadian division. At least things get answered and problems solved this side of the line quick quick



If you get talkin' to the right person maybe, i've had no luck with them myself but at least it's instant as opposed to waiting and waiting and waiting for an email response! Took me a while to find that number too, they hide it pretty damn good! They want you to pay long distance charge's to an 812 number, NO THANK's :shadedshu I'm local so no long distance for that 905


----------



## chevy350 (Feb 3, 2012)

I updated mine, same board just haven't changed it on sig yet, and haven't had any issues....getting drivers from station drivers since they seem to keep it up to date well.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 4, 2012)

Over voltage detection on the usb 3.0 ports can now be verified by me to be fixed with driver and firmware fix... This thing clocks like mad!

And someone was saying my cpu was against the wall @ 4.9GHz!


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 4, 2012)

Either PLL overvoltage is enabled, or you gots one godly CPU. I think PLL overvolt, although those volts are damn good. Lucky guy!


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 4, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Either PLL overvoltage is enabled, or you gots one godly CPU. I think PLL overvolt, although those volts are damn good. Lucky guy!


NO PLL OVERVOLT IS DISABLED AS PER your Request.... I told you it was the last mobo, Not the cpu wall


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 4, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> NO PLL OVERVOLT IS DISABLED AS PER your Request.... I told you it was the last mobo, Not the cpu wall






That is one killer chip then.


You know, you might hit records with that one under "real" cooling...

I thought we had kinda figured it was the board already anyway?


----------



## MetalRacer (Feb 4, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> Over voltage detection on the usb 3.0 ports can now be verified by me to be fixed with driver and firmware fix... This thing clocks like mad!
> 
> And someone was saying my cpu was against the wall @ 4.9GHz!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120203/lovethiscpu.png



Congrats on the killer setup! 

And welcome to the darkside!


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 5, 2012)

AWESOME clock's man!


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 8, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> That is one killer chip then.
> 
> 
> You know, you might hit records with that one under "real" cooling...
> ...



Well kinda figured it was the mobo but ya know..... 



MetalRacer said:


> Congrats on the killer setup!
> 
> And welcome to the darkside!



Thanks Metal, Im enjoying this settup more then ever 



m1dg3t said:


> AWESOME clock's man!



Thanks but now to see how high I can get


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 8, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> Well kinda figured it was the mobo but ya know.....



Yeah, it had to be one or the other. Glad to see you got it sorted out...and I'm now quite jealous of that chip ya got there...


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 8, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Yeah, it had to be one or the other. Glad to see you got it sorted out...and I'm now quite jealous of that chip ya got there...


Well I did play with other voltages you know 

Hey Memory master. I ended up getting a 2x4gb kit of Patriot 1866MHz ram localy BNIB for a trade.

These are the ones

Mobo wouldnt boot up unless I set the timings to there rated 9-11-9-27 1.55v
@1866 mode and memory timings on auto the rig wouldn't boot.

Whats your opinion on these Dave?
I should also mention these took my WEI memory score from 7.8 to 7.9
Now I have the Muskins in running @ 1866MHz 9-9-9-27 1.55V and WEI score drops back to 7.8


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 8, 2012)

4G BDIMMs typically increase WEI, not sure why. Mushkins are 2GB DIMMs, so the WEI thing makes sense to me...at least it's normal, but WEI is kinda messed up anyway.

As to those sticks themselves, haven't played with them, so I can't really say what I think.

they are 1.65v sticks so needing to push that voltage makes sense too...those mushkins are by and far not the norm, and the clock like mad(hence my recommending them) I'm runnign my mushkins @ 2333 MHz 9-11-9-28, 1.65v!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 8, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> 4G BDIMMs typically increase WEI, not sure why. Mushkins are 2GB DIMMs, so the WEI thing makes sense to me...at least it's normal, but WEI is kinda messed up anyway.
> 
> As to those sticks themselves, haven't played with them, so I can't really say what I think.
> 
> they are 1.65v sticks so needing to push that voltage makes sense too...those mushkins are by and far not the norm, and the clock like mad(hence my recommending them) I'm runnign my mushkins @ 2333 MHz 9-11-9-28, 1.65v!!


Mind sharing some 1866 and higher settings for me to try? PM me if you dont want to share to the onlookers lol


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 8, 2012)

lol no, i don't care. I've actually been collecting SPD profiles from 4GB DIMMs of varying speeds in preparation for memory reviews, so I got some ideas.

I've gotta run out hte door and get my son from preschool, but in the meantime, do you think you could take a picture of the DIMMS themselves and post it? I'm interested to see frrm the connector-end looknig upwards to that you can see the edge of the Mem IC under the heatspreader...identifying which ICs are used will in help choosing timings.


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 8, 2012)

Just pull the heatspreader! Who need's warranty? We don't need no stinkin' warranty 

Man fullinfusion if you get that thing going any faster it's gonna take off on ya! Better bolt it down 

My OC skill's died with skt 478


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 8, 2012)

Here you go.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 8, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> Just pull the heatspreader! Who need's warranty? We don't need no stinkin' warranty
> 
> Man fullinfusion if you get that thing going any faster it's gonna take off on ya! Better bolt it down
> 
> My OC skill's died with skt 478



There you go! BRB


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 8, 2012)

I meant of the patriots.


But exactly those pics. 

OR is it hte Mushkins you want timings for?

I HAZ CONFUSE?


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 8, 2012)

the muskins lol


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 8, 2012)

and the Patriots... Im not going to attempt the HS removal on these. I dont wanna screw these up as Im going to use them as a back up.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 8, 2012)

Why haven't you just pulled the subtimings from the SPD tool in the BIOS? Can you post screenies of those? 

ROG boards have their benefits. 

EDIT:ALso, you mushkins are PSC, BTW.

Mine are Elpida. I will snap a pic and show ya, they are even rated different by Mushkin; your's are higher-bin than mine.

EDIT 2: Images:


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 8, 2012)

Christ Dave what kinda quality pix is that lol

ok here's the Muskins..






And the Patriots


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 8, 2012)

Your mishkins use the smae timings as mine. but at hte high end, they'll differ a little bit. you sohuld get more than i do.

Thew 1866 8GB kit, check out mailman's sticks, he's gonna post a screenie. Your subtimngs seem tight in comparison. NOt sure what IC's your sticks use, 100%, but give Mailman;s subs a try, to leave 'em on auto and see what the board uses. it might be overriding a few of them, causing the problem.

and lulz..pics were jsut done with bad lighting and shaky hands, with MSPaint edits. lulz.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 8, 2012)

DDR3 is so cheap these day's i wouldn't be bothered to pull HSF's or overvolt but that's just me  PS i know squat about OC'ing new stuff anyways so just ignore me 

@ cadaveca: Man you got some skill's if you can tell what IC's are on a RAM board from those pic's with the HSF still on


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 8, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Your mishkins use the smae timings as mine. but at hte high end, they'll differ a little bit. you sohuld get more than i do.
> 
> Thew 1866 8GB kit, check out mailman's sticks, he's gonna post a screenie. Your subtimngs seem tight in comparison. NOt sure what IC's your sticks use, 100%, but give Mailman;s subs a try, to leave 'em on auto and see what the board uses. it might be overriding a few of them, causing the problem.
> 
> and lulz..pics were jsut done with bad lighting and shaky hands, with MSPaint edits. lulz.


your confusing me lol. Thanks MM for the screenie. Umm The Patriots work and likely if I update the bios they will run fine. Im more interested in the Blackline timings with 2000MHz and higher with timings to try. Whats the difference from PCS and your Elipher... I thought yours would be the better chips


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 8, 2012)

Think he said they were higher binned, so they would scale better


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 8, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> your confusing me lol. Thanks MM for the screenie. Umm The Patriots work and likely if I update the bios they will run fine. Im more interested in the Blackline timings with 2000MHz and higher with timings to try. Whats the difference from PCS and your Elipher... I thought yours would be the better chips



How you liking Intel so far? I havent had to mess with the timings or anything. Its been plug and play since day one.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 8, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> Im more interested in the Blackline timings with 2000MHz and higher with timings to try. Whats the difference from PCS and your Elipher... I thought yours would be the better chips



that was the story when clocking on AMD, where timings were more important than speed. But now you are Intel, which prefers raw speed over timings, so the sticks that are best change. Differnet platforms, different rules.


What do ya want, 2133 MHz? 1866?

And yeah, sorry for the confusion, as I stated earlier, I was confused about what exactly you were looking for. I thought you wanted timings for the Patriots.



m1dg3t said:


> @ cadaveca: Man you got some skill's if you can tell what IC's are on a RAM board from those pic's with the HSF still on



Meh. I just play with a lot of parts. I mean ,take a look at my reviews vs other sites...i tend to look a bit deeper than even some other reviewers. It's the small differences that really matter, but it ain't no thang.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 8, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> How you liking Intel so far? I havent had to mess with the timings or anything. Its been plug and play since day one.



 Im loving Intel and never looked back at the other team 



cadaveca said:


> that was the story when clocking on AMD, where timings were more important than speed. But now you are Intel, which prefers raw speed over timings, so the sticks that are best change. Differnet platforms, different rules.
> 
> 
> What do ya want, 2133 MHz? 1866?
> ...




how about 1866 for now, heck both settings please


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 8, 2012)

Can you post a screen of the settings page showing which timings come in which order?

Of course, I'm looking for htose timings as listed in the second area of the SPD info tool.

if those are real good you might wanna try 2133 MHZS 9-11-9-28 or 9-10-9-28, trfc @ 110. TFAW @ 27 should be fine, the rest bump up by one for each divider, trrd, goes up 1 for 1866, 2 for 2133, for example. same applies for trtp/twtp. Keep tCWL -1 from CAS latency.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 8, 2012)

Sure here you go. Sorry for the stall in replies but Purolator dropped a package off a short while ago


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 8, 2012)

First + second screenie is all that was needed.


1866 set 5-88-AUTO-14-7-27-7-7-6-(CAS Latency -1)

2133 set 6-110-AUTO-16-8-27-8-8-6-(CAS Latency -1)

Leave all the rest on auto.

Primaries, maybe 7-9-7 1866, 9-11-9-28 for 2133, might get 9-10-9-28. The last timing, TWCL, will need to be changed dependant on what you set for CAS.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 8, 2012)

first crack at her and just set the 1st 4 timings and set the voltage to 1.55v *edit* 1.60V


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 8, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> first crack at her and just set the 1st 4 timings and set the voltage to 1.55v
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120208/2133mhz.png



Cool beans. You should check waht hte board is setitng though, you might be able to tighten them.

I'd be trying 9-10-9 and 8-9-8 too.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 8, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Cool beans. You should check waht hte board is setitng though, you might be able to tighten them.
> 
> I'd be trying 9-10-9 and 8-9-8 too.



Correction... I have the volts at 1.60 and @ this now


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 8, 2012)

you can try 8-10-8 and 7-10-7 too. Mix it up a little, even. No point in not giving 1.65v...

I don't need quite a much voltage for that clock and timings, but you're more likely to crack 2500 MHz on SB-E or with AMD FX.


----------



## revin (Feb 9, 2012)

Wow you guys are nailing it!!!
Hope you all can help me just get my 2133 Mushie's to run rated speed.....................................................
Great job and outcome


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 9, 2012)

revin said:


> Wow you guys are nailing it!!!
> Hope you all can help me just get my 2133 Mushie's to run rated speed.....................................................
> Great job and outcome



The difference here is that the ASUS board is doing a lot of the "work" so to speak. FullinFusion, as he siad, jsut put in the primary timings and set votlage..the board took care of the rest.

You, on the other hand are using and Intel board. I know i can rely on the ASUS board when OC'ing...as that's what they offer. I've not had a chance to play with an Intel board, so I am not sure how forgiving, or how willing, they are to clock in the same way. Technically, I did nothing.


----------



## revin (Feb 9, 2012)

I'll follow the pattern your using here to see if I get a hit 
Still seems crazy Mushkin would leave my cmd at 0, so there may be a bad pair I got


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 9, 2012)

That could also jsut be the software not reading things correctly.

Really, all you should have to do is enable XMP, and it should work. Not all BIOSes out ther support running 4 GB DIMMs @ 2133 MHz, but it's definitely possible, even with 4 sticks, for 16 GB total. Seemingly your BIOS is not cooperating, based on your own thread, so you may just be outta luck.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 9, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> That could also jsut be the software not reading things correctly.
> 
> Really, all you should have to do is enable XMP, and it should work. Not all BIOSes out ther support running 4 GB DIMMs @ 2133 MHz, but it's definitely possible, even with 4 sticks, for 16 GB total. Seemingly your BIOS is not cooperating, based on your own thread, so you may just be outta luck.


I hear ya but This Vertex 3 ssd needs for OCZ to come up with a updated Firmware for this drive. I hit 2400MHz 7-10-7-25 1.65v and It worked!!!! then took a shit and corrupted windows.. Now I been installing my programs the long way sense windows image didn't work as usual


----------

